# Seeking temporary employment in Australia on a work visa



## joep (Jun 25, 2011)

I am an experienced (5 years) mechanical engineer from Canada and currently seeking a temporary job placement in Australia. I have a Working Holiday Visa which valid for 1 year and will be arriving in Australia July 20, 2011. Does anyone know how difficult it will be to obtain an engineering contract position with this type of visa? What are my options as a foreigner seeking temporary engineering employment? I have made several attemps to contact recruiting firms, but have yet to get any response. Can somebody please recommend a reputable recruiting company within Australia who may be able to help me. A name and contact information would be greatly appreciated. I prefer to be in Melbourne, however, I am willing to live, work, or travel to any location demanded by the position.

Thanks!

Joe


----------

